# Texas Herp Expos



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*The next couple of months are going to be filled with the opportunity to attend some great Expos!
Here is a list of upcoming shows, so mark your calander, and we will see you at the expo!



Austin Reptile Show 
August 30th & 31st, 2008 
Austin, Texas 
http://www.austinreptileexpo.com/ 

ETHS Expo and Conference
Sept 12-14 
Houston, Texas 
http://www.eths.org/ethsexpo2008.html 


Lone Star Reptile Expo 
Sept 27-28 
Arlington, Texas 
http://www.LoneStarReptileExpos.com 


*


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

The houston link doesnt work


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*That information is for last years shows.

This year the ETHS 19th ANNUAL HERPETOLOGICAL CONFERENCE will be OCTOBER 9th, 10th, 11th

eths.org


We will post more information when it is available.
*


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

The Austin Reptile Expo site says that the next expo is coming in October. Did they change the date to August instead, as you posted?


----------

